# Evergreen Rescue in WA



## GoldinPNW (Jun 23, 2015)

Has anyone adopted from them or worked with them?
I just summited an application and I am waiting to here from a volunteer.
We lost our older dog suddenly in June and we are looking to add a second dog.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I heard they are getting their rescues from overseas. I believe it was Taiwan. Ask them if the dog you are adopting is local or overseas. My concern with overseas dogs is parasites or diseases that we are not familiar with here in the US.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

There is a whole section that features different rescue organizations that you might want to check out.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=381178


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

If you go to the Evergreen Golden Retriever Club website and read the monthly newsletters, you will find the monthly reports from the rescue group. You'll learn a lot about what they are up to, the dogs they have placed, and the dogs they are trying to place.


----------



## GoldinPNW (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks.

Lots of great advice.

I would not have thought to ask about overseas but I agree I don't think that I would adopt a pup from over seas right now only because I do not want to do anything to risk Benjamin's health. Good point. Different if it was an only dog.

I did not realize they had news letters on the site so that was interesting to read. Thanks.

We did also contact our breeder to see if there were any adults on the west coast that were in need of re-homing. There are not so we are on the puppy waiting list.

Evergreen actually stopped taking applications and advertises that there is over a year waiting list but I wanted to get on their list in the case that the right dog come along and needs a home. There does not seem to be too many Goldens in WA without homes. This may be why they are willing to take on overseas dogs. It is interesting that other states like CA seem to have lots of Rescues needing homes but most rescues will only adopt out within 100 miles or less.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

GoldinPNW said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I would not have thought to ask about overseas but I agree I don't think that I would adopt a pup from over seas right now only because I do not want to do anything to risk Benjamin's health.


Having lived in both Asia & Europe w/ my pets, I would have no hesitation in adopting a pet that originated overseas. The animals have to meet health requirements to enter the U.S. and the rescues fully vet the dogs prior to adopting out. I encountered far more contagious diseases in volunteering w/ rescues in the deep South than I did in Europe & Asia.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

GoldinPNW said:


> Evergreen actually stopped taking applications and advertises that there is over a year waiting list but I wanted to get on their list in the case that the right dog come along and needs a home. There does not seem to be too many Goldens in WA without homes. This may be why they are willing to take on overseas dogs. It is interesting that other states like CA seem to have lots of Rescues needing homes but most rescues will only adopt out within 100 miles or less.


I think there is actually a shortage of dogs in western Washington. If you look at the annual report for the Seattle Humane Society, half of the dogs that they place they bring in from somewhere else. I'm on a foster list with another high-volume shelter and nearly every email is about puppies coming in from eastern Washington.

The plus side for me is that I worry a lot less about my dog finding a home if anything ever happened to us.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

SheetsSM said:


> Having lived in both Asia & Europe w/ my pets, I would have no hesitation in adopting a pet that originated overseas. The animals have to meet health requirements to enter the U.S. and the rescues fully vet the dogs prior to adopting out. I encountered far more contagious diseases in volunteering w/ rescues in the deep South than I did in Europe & Asia.


I have to agree. My rescue is from Puerto Rico (US Territory) and the health checks that he had to go through were in depth. There are a lot of requirements to bring a dog into the US. I would not hesitate to bring a dog from another country into my home - they still love the same, still need a home and have been screened, etc.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldinPNW*



GoldinPNW said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Lots of great advice.
> 
> ...


GoldninPNW: For what it's worth I would call and email a couple of rescues in nearby states, tell them what you've found out and ask if they would consider adopting to someone in WA.


----------

